# Super 40's or Super 44's



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Whats up everyone? Need some input from you guys and gals. I am going monday to get either flowmaster Super 40's or Super 44's on my Goat. Which one would yall go with.


----------



## 04nichegoat (Jun 28, 2007)

i have two super 40s and they sound real good. Not abnoxious loud but very sweet sounding. not a lot of noise inside the car either


----------



## SugarNSpice (Mar 29, 2007)

*i got super 40s and i love them! wanted super 44s but my work recommended the 40s. *


----------



## bigtex50 (Jun 21, 2007)

I put super 44's on two days ago and removed the resonator. I could not be happier. It is quiet on the inside and really loud outside. Even the performance shop was surprised at how good they sound.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

bigtex50 said:


> I put super 44's on two days ago and removed the resonator. I could not be happier. It is quiet on the inside and really loud outside. Even the performance shop was surprised at how good they sound.


What size/dimensions did you get on your 44s?


----------



## bigtex50 (Jun 21, 2007)

HoldenGTO said:


> What size/dimensions did you get on your 44s?



The performance shop ordered them for me. I know they have a 2.5" inlet and outlet. Not sure on the actual dimensions of the muffler. They come down a little farther than the stock mufflers did but nothing that you have to worry about as far as dragging or anything.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

neither. i picked my exhaust for the most power not the sound so much. FlowMasters are know as ChokeMasters for a reason. they are some of the lowest flowing muffs you can get. if you are getting them for sound then just listen to some sound clips and pick the one you like. FlowMasters are know for deep bass sound (but not flow)


----------

